# Farm Progress Show 2009 – Day 3 Report



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

There are a lot of great and innovative new products here at the Farm Progress Show 2009 in Decatur, IL, and HayTalk.com is committed to spotlighting the very best of these. If you'd like to share your thoughts about these topics and others, please visit our Forums.

*New Holland Heavy Duty Wheel Rake*

The New Holland display is especially interesting to us here, and for good reason. Their new Heavy Duty Wheel Rake impressed us quite a bit, and we'd like to share some specs with you.

As you may have gathered, this wheel rake is designed for high volume, high speed raking, and can operate up to 15 MPH on flat ground. It features an offset rake wheel design - 9 wheels on the right and 8 on the left - eliminating the need for a kicker wheel and raking all crop to maximize dry down.

It has an adjustable telescoping frame to match windrow and field conditions, and has a high rake wheel support beam clearance to accomodate higher volume raking. It's maximum raking width is 30′ 3″, has a transport width of 12′ 3″, and requires a 65 HP, 1 remote tractor. As this product is brand new, the New Holland website does not yet have any further information, but it is expected soon.

*Lifetime Wagon Beds*

If you are looking for a new wagon that will last forever&#8230;no new boards..an size to fit your operation, you may want to check out Lifetime Wagon Beds .* Wagons are available from 14 to 32 feet long,* and models from 8 feet*3 *inches to 8 feet 4 1/2 inches wide.* Gear capacities are from 6 to 15 ton.* If you only want to buy a wagon a once&#8230;check them out.

*Hoelscher Accumulators*

Hoelscher Bale Accumulators offers a a bale accumulator and fork system for your your small bale operation.* The system holds 10 bales in a uniform package for pickup and loading.* Forksd are available for your tractor and skidsteer.

*Claas 750 Twin Liner Rotory Rake*

Claas showcased their model 750 Liner Twin Rotory Rake.* This rake allows for contour following and has a continuously lubricated, hermetically sealed*rotor to *allow for completely maintenance-free tine arms and low wear and tear. The tine arms are easily removed for storage during transport and winter storage.* For more info visit the Claas website.

*Blain's Farm and Fleet*

Last but not least&#8230;I would like to say "Thank You" to Blain's Farm and Fleet .* These folks were like a good neighbor during the Farm Progress Show&#8230;offering a free cold drink of water when you visited their tent.* They also offer a number of your farm needs at their Illinois, Wisconsin, and Iowa stores.


----------

